

National Entrepreneurship Week: This video sums it up (and motivates you) - dannyaway
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2010/02/national-entrepreneurship-week-this-video-sums-it-up

======
nkabbara
As an entrepreneur, I found this to be very motivating. It highlights the
essence of why some of us do what we do.

They guys at Grasshopper seem to be dedicated to motivate anyone with an
entrepreneurial spirit to go for it.

------
necrecious
Grasshopper grew out of Babson college, which is the top entrepreneur MBA
program.

So Babson has been promoting this video, so it is cool to see it being a part
of the NEW.

------
raheemm
Creative marketing by grasshopper

------
fnid2
It's little more than a commercial. It says entrepreneurs are motivated to
create jobs, but many are actually motivated to eliminate jobs and waste
people's time -- like this commercial did. One minute I will never get back
and because of it, I will _never_ use the service it advertises.

If you are going to waste our time with a "viral" ad, please at least make it
interesting and if you can't succeed at that, shoot for accuracy, or at a
minimum, empathy with your target market.

Sometimes humor works too, however, and unfortunately, this ad was absolutely
void of any humor whatsoever.

Flagged as spam...

------
idm
Hmm... Neat video, but I'm in the "I suspect sock puppets" camp.

